# Norinco 1911?



## godadone (Apr 19, 2008)

New here, figured this was the place to ask. 

Anyone know anything about a Norinco 1911? Saw it at a local gunshop today and they wanted $425 for it. 

I had my eye on a Kimber TLEII today, but saw that gun and had never heard of them. I googled them, and most of the info I found said they are "flawless" guns. 

I was just wondering if they were a good weapon, or a boat anchor?


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

From what I've read on some 1911 forums, the Norinco is a solid, heavy steal, good performing 1911. They have increased in value for top condition guns over the past few years. Most of the comments hold them as competent entry level 1911's. The knock is that there are very few in the US and not readily imported from Canada in quantity. Therefor, there seems to be a lack of customer support from the factory though there are comments stating that they are very typical 1911's so most gunsmiths can work on them.

Good luck with your choice. That's a heck of a price gap you're dealing with. Below is my new TLE I picked up today. I highly recommend this to you. It will be worth the money.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

godadone, 'rincos are great guns. How do I know? I own two of them and their photos are below. Norincos, just as they come out of the box, will shoot with Gold Cups. Regards, Richard


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Norinco = Made in People's Republic of China


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

submoa, it actually means North China Industries but in this case it equals a class act. If you buy a used Norinco it doesn't support a repressive regime. Why? 'rincos haven't been imported in years. Regards, Richard


----------



## Thirties (Jan 12, 2008)

godadone said:


> I was just wondering if they were a good weapon, or a boat anchor?


Certainly no boat anchor, and way better than average. I love my 5 inch Norinco m1911-A1. It shoots better than my Colt series 70, truth be told. No feed problems. Solid steel throughout.

They are made in China, but it is not a poor quality item at all. The typical beef with them is that they are built and sold by our possible and future enemy. Hey, if I were Jewish, I'd never buy a Mercedes. These are valid complaints.

But as for quality, Norinco is up there.


----------



## lbarbish (Mar 19, 2008)

I had a Norinco about 5 years ago. I sold it at a gun show. Worst thing I could have done. I found it to be very accurate and well built. I now have a Ron Brown Executive Carry which is totally sweet but there was nothing lacking with the Norinco. I sold it for $425 5 years ago so given inflation that is a great price for today.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

The Norinco 1911-A1 model is a very good, affordable Gov't model 45. I had one several years ago and turned it into a very fine custom piece with mil-spec aftermarket parts. Wilson Combat will build on these base model pistols as well---that alone says a little something for the quality in materials. $425 is a real good price IMO as these seem to be coming back in demand and I think I paid $385 NIB for mine at a gun show back when these first hit the market. If it were me---I'd grab it. I should have never traded mine. Nothing but Glocks and one SIG now, but I'm really needing another 1911. This time it's going to be an already custom PT1911 that I can get for around $550


----------



## lbarbish (Mar 19, 2008)

*Norinco is a solid gun*

I had one for quite a few years, my first 1911 actually. It was a solid gun. Made in China and just about as accurate as my much more expensive guns that I have now. Most shoot better than the shooter. Reliability is what counts and my Norinco has never had a feed problem through thousands of rounds.


----------

